# Check this new target sight!!!



## MoNofletch (Jul 28, 2003)

2


----------



## MoNofletch (Jul 28, 2003)

3


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

Looks cool enough, but I would hate to drop my bow with that on there.


----------



## Grant-KS (Jan 13, 2003)

Don't worry Sniper, that thing's gonna take alot to break! It's made of high quality lexan, and at 3/4", lexan is bulletproof. So.......I wouldn't be at all worried about it.


----------



## Archeryman (Aug 8, 2003)

Does this comapny have a website to better view thier products?


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

Maybe that's what I need to offset the weight of my Bowmans. 
Has to be the lightest sight made!


Sag.


----------



## Silver Dingo (May 27, 2003)

The bull gettin heavy is it sag.


----------



## MoNofletch (Jul 28, 2003)

I believe the website is being worked on as we speak. The owner is really involved with his people trying to make the 'PERFECT' sights. 
I would hope you wouldn't drop your bow with ANY sight on it!


----------



## Da'Rook (Dec 19, 2003)

Here's a better view of the "X-Ring":









This one is a prototype that I was lucky enough to recieve, a newer better one is being developed. Vision Archery Systems' website is also being developed. Updates will be posted as things move along.


----------



## kgk (Feb 23, 2003)

Grant-KS said:


> *lexan is bulletproof*


I never use that word; instead, I say, "bullet-resistant." 

kgk


----------



## Da'Rook (Dec 19, 2003)

They're not available to the public yet, but the new sights will have a better locking mechanism, so that the notches aren't necessary on the bar. It also will have an improved system for inserting a sight tape. The scopes are standard no magnification with fiber optic. 4X lenses will be available.


----------



## tony s (Aug 8, 2003)

It's a very tough durable sight made from lexan, it won't break, bend or shatter, i'm looking forward to getting one.


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

SFA,

Not really, I can handle it. 
My CBE Pro Lite isn't too heavy.
Besides, you would have to baby the Lexon to keep down the scratches.
You would need a lens cloth for the sight body.

Sag.


----------



## pig sticker (Aug 17, 2003)

This is a joke right ?


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

pig sticker said:


> *This is a joke right ? *


 This was my first thought. 


We use 1/4"Lexan in place of windshields, to keep the molten aluminum from hitting us in the loader and on the fork trucks...lol 
I have broken a piece...or 5 That sight does NOT look 3/4" thick...lol I guarantee I can break it. Just drop it from your treestand on a nice cold Canadian winter day.  

I'll stick to my CBE's.


----------



## MoNofletch (Jul 28, 2003)

If you are STUPID enough to drop your bow you are DUMB enough to have to buy a new sight!!! Why drop it? If you do, you need to worry about more than just breaking the sight!
I hope you re-think that one! LOL!


----------



## Grant-KS (Jan 13, 2003)

I didn't say it was 3/4" thick, and it isn't. But, scaled down from 3/4" at "bullet resistant" it's still VERY tough! We'll see what the testers come up with and if there's any problems, but.....I'm fairly confident that they're nice-n-durable.


----------



## Punch_Master (Jul 24, 2002)

I think I'll pass on it too. Lexan is what Britesites scope housings are made of if I'm not mistaken and with those I've broken too many of them right where the screw goes through that holds the lens in. Lexan doesn't take threads being cut into it very well. It tends to crack it. And in a sight you have lots of threaded holes.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

MoNofletch said:


> *If you are STUPID enough to drop your bow you are DUMB enough to have to buy a new sight!!! Why drop it? If you do, you need to worry about more than just breaking the sight!
> I hope you re-think that one! LOL! *


Well I bet if you took a poll in the hunting section you would be surprised how many people have dropped their bow from a stand. Heck my bow is the only thing I have yet to drop from my stand. If you are dumb enough to put a plastic site on your bow you are dumb enough to have to buy another metal one later.


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

I have droped my bow from about 20ft up .I was watching a 6 pointer that came in behind me ,I reached for my bow not looking and pushed it out of the bow holder.I hit the ground and bounced about 3 times .It stoped about 10yrd's from the tree .Good thing nothing broke on it .So it does happen .


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

MoNofletch said:


> *If you are STUPID enough to drop your bow you are DUMB enough to have to buy a new sight!!! Why drop it? If you do, you need to worry about more than just breaking the sight!
> I hope you re-think that one! LOL! *


 No need to get excited. I wasn't personally attacking you. I was just giving my opinion on the sight. 

I'm sure lots of people have dropped their bows before. I know a few who have dropped themselves from the treestand.

Do you wear a safety belt when hunting? If your STUPID enough to fall out of the tree, your Dumb enough to be dead...LOL


----------



## pig sticker (Aug 17, 2003)

Ya when lexan is in big thick solid pieces/sheets to form a barrier or is thinner with molded cross ribbing can be quite strong. When its thin,its prone to crack quite easily,especially scope/sight housings with screws putting some amount of pressure on the assembly. Torque em down to prevent movement a coupla oz. to much,crack. Grass filled nylon would even be better. Ill take my sights in machined aluminum alloy,thank you very much.


----------



## MoNofletch (Jul 28, 2003)

I wasn't being a smart @ss....I do think that this TARGET sight would look funny on my hunting rig! 
Why is it that everyone is so NEGATIVE! This site as a whole is that way. A guy starts a company and has something different and all the critics bash it because it is not normal. People bashed the Tech risers when they first came out. Those same critics laughed at the first Bowtech Patriot. I can remember threads on this site that were critical of Limb Savers too....now EVERYONE has them on their bow!


----------



## BillyRay (Oct 16, 2003)

What happened if you made an entire bow out of that material!!! It would be like the Wonder Woman bow!!!! Remember how Wonder Woman's airplane was invisible.....


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

> Ill take my sights in machined aluminum alloy,thank you very much.


Roger that!!!


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

WoW, and on a Oneida bow too...that is sweet...I am sold


mikie


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

LMFAO @ Billy RAY


----------



## BillyRay (Oct 16, 2003)

Mikie Day said:


> *WoW, and on a Oneida bow too...that is sweet...I am sold *


True dude the guy has all kinds of awesome stuff coming, but the only bow he has laying around is an old Oneida.....


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Monofletch know one was bashing the site. You got bashed for your dumb enough to drop your bow out of the tree comment. Besides there are plenty of people that hunt with target sights or frames. I do and know several others that do as well. 

There is nothing wrong with coming up with new stuff. More power to the person that comes up with the idea. If it is a good one then great I hope it does well. But just because someone says they don't like it or gives there opinion on something doesn't mean you have to get you panties all in a bunch or go crying about getting bashed. 

As for people not liking Tec risers, there are people that still don't like them so what. Just like there are people that don't like single cams. As for the limb savers thing this site wasn't around when they came out. Limb Savers came out in 2000 (if my memory serves me correct) I got a set from one of there first runs. They still work by the way. AT was started in 2002.


----------



## Da'Rook (Dec 19, 2003)

I appreciate everyone's input thus far, as the sight is still in the R&D stage. I will be sure to test the durability, and report back to the manufacturer if changes need to be made.

If the durability of the lexan does become a problem, I can assure you that the issue will be addressed. I haven't had a problem with this one yet, and when I get the next version from the manufacturer to test I will be sure to see what kind of abuse this one will stand up to.

As for the bow, you're right, it's an ancient Oneida. It's a 250 Eagle that was made in the mid 80's. I recently tore it down and rebuilt it as a project. The sight maker and I had a bet going, as to who was going to finish their project first. I took pics of the sight on the old bow because of that.

I have no doubt that this sight isn't for everyone. It's not intended to compete with the big name target sights. It's meant to be a quality alternative for someone that doesn't want to drop big $$$ on the others.


----------



## Silver Dingo (May 27, 2003)

BillyRay said:


> *What happened if you made an entire bow out of that material!!! It would be like the Wonder Woman bow!!!! Remember how Wonder Woman's airplane was invisible.....  *


I'm awful glad the rest of her wasnt invisible.


----------



## BillyRay (Oct 16, 2003)

sfa said:


> *I'm awful glad the rest of her wasnt invisible.   *


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

*Anyone say Wonder Woman?*

...


----------



## NLH (Mar 2, 2004)

I shoot at least three days a week and mine is holding up great. I think we all know this sight doesn't belong in the woods on a cold Canadian morning. It has been designed for target and 3D shooting. It is also not designed to compete with upper end, high dollar target sights. From the info I have gathered it is intended for someone who wants a target style sight but doesn't want to spend as much on a sight as they did on thier bow. I will keep shooting mine and let you guys know how it works out. I have to say that thus far I am pretty happy.


----------



## MoNofletch (Jul 28, 2003)

I've been saying that all along!


----------



## 5star (Apr 8, 2003)

MoNo, this kind of thing happens often on this site. To often guys will downgrade a product without ever seeing or using the product. They seem to know for sure how durable or usefull every product is without ever using it. Seems most of the time there are not many here that want information about new products. I am sure that there are some that do like to see and hear about new stuff but many times the information gets interupted by bashing.


----------



## ridgerunner (Jun 24, 2003)

Looks like it would work to me. Companies have been making sights out of Black composite for a long time, might as well try clear!


----------



## xxxarcher (Feb 4, 2003)

I see a use for this sight!

JOAD!!!

it would be good for the little joad recurves that get knocked around and fall on the floor. The lexan should be somewhat durable, and those gotta be cheap. PERFECT for the beginners!


----------



## pig sticker (Aug 17, 2003)

You know it also looks like its laser carved Superman Krypton power crystals too.You make a sight like that and the DC comic corp. might put a trademark infringement suit on ya.


----------



## MoNofletch (Jul 28, 2003)

You guys must be from A.T. Jr.! Go on home now! Don't get in the big boys way!


----------



## jimb (Feb 17, 2003)

*how much*

If it hit the market at a real good price, why not. Because $250 to $275 for a top of the line sight is kind of crazy when they probably pay less than 40 bucks to build one.


----------



## MoNofletch (Jul 28, 2003)

I will make sure the price list is posted ASAP! The owner is a great guy and I'm sure he will have fair prices!


----------



## tony s (Aug 8, 2003)

$250 to $275 bucks is rediculous for an archery sight, i would rather spend that on a good high quality rifle scope.


----------



## MoNofletch (Jul 28, 2003)

I understand they will be around $60-$70 depending on the bells and whistles! Which, for a target sight, isn't bad at all!
I am waiting for the prototype HUNTING sight! It will be something special!! Right, Paul?


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

If you can build it out of machined lexan for that price I know you can dang sure machine it out of aluminum for that.


----------



## Trushot_archer (Dec 19, 2002)

*Look Ya'll*

Call it bashing or whatever you want guys but it seems like a hell of a good idea to get an earfull (screenfull) now, while changes in the system can still be made, than later when you have to change dies, molds and other production processes to fix a problem you didn't forsee.

Bottom line is critisism in any form will give the producer of the product a hell of a good idea of what to adress as in relation to consumer viewpoints.

Take it with a grain of salt and be thankfull


----------



## tony s (Aug 8, 2003)

Critisism is one thing, bashing and making jokes out of it is all together different and there's way to many in here that like doing that a few of them posted under this thread, the sad part is you don't know anything about the sight but passed judgement on it anyway. Mono posts pics of it, and archery talks high society club comes in and thinks it's a joke, the guy that designed it took a lot time to design and build it how about giving him some consideration.


----------



## pig sticker (Aug 17, 2003)

Most of the members on this forum are experienced archers and both gun and bow hunters. Most of them own bows ,rifles, pistols ,shotguns. Shot both target and hunted with them. I dont know any experienced shooter who is partial to thier sight system (whatever they're shooting)being made out plastic. Maybe there bashing it because plastic target bow sights are not a good idea and the person whos brainchild this was should consider investing his money in another idea? Either machine sights out of aluminum or go into the skateboard business.


----------



## MoNofletch (Jul 28, 2003)

Ps,
The only thing that got my panties in a bunch was the "Drop it out of a treestand on a cold Canadian morning and it will break.....". That shows some true stupidity! That is BASHING! I can understand some of the other negatives. 
How much crap did Mr. Snook take over the Turbo Nocks--Now he's NATION WIDE! But, he still took the A.T. BASHING!
I guess it's all in good fun though!


----------



## Da'Rook (Dec 19, 2003)

*It's not cheap plastic, it's Lexan!*

The concerns about durability are appreciated, and as I said above, it will be tested thoroughly.

I've gotten used to the bashing that goes on in here, so I'm not too concerned about it.

To say that no quality equipment is made from plastic though would be incorrect. First of all the sight is made of Lexan, which is a very high quality polymer, not some cheap injection molded plastic.

More importantly, take a look at some of the popular hunting sights that are made of plastic, or contain large plastic components. Cobra, Tru-Glo, Trophy Ridge, Impact Archery, Montana Black Gold, Vital Bow Gear, Savage, and several others have sights that contain plastic housings. Some of them are made entirely of plastic. I've been using a Trophy Ridge flatliner on my hunting bow for a couple of years. I have yet to break the housing on a cold day. I've owned numerous other sights with plastic housings, and even a couple made entirely out of plastic and never had any trouble.

Here's what GE has to say about Lexan:



> LEXAN® Resin's Features and Benefits
> 
> As the premier engineering thermoplastic, LEXAN® polycarbonate resin replaces the limitations of many traditional materials with its unmatched combination of high performance features.
> 
> ...


Read more here: GE Lexan


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

I like plastic. My keyboard has a lot of plastic parts and many things that I depend on everyday are made of plastic. I don't know all the properties of lexan so I don't know how it will react to different applications. 

Are bow limbs, carbon bow risers, carbon arrows and our new string fibers different forms of plastics? Is nylon and teflon considered to be plastics?

It is hard to beat plastic when it is used in the right applications.


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

MoNofletch said:


> *Ps,
> The only thing that got my panties in a bunch was the "Drop it out of a treestand on a cold Canadian morning and it will break.....". That shows some true stupidity! That is BASHING! I can understand some of the other negatives.
> How much crap did Mr. Snook take over the Turbo Nocks--Now he's NATION WIDE! But, he still took the A.T. BASHING!
> I guess it's all in good fun though!  *


 I guess I'm stupid? LOL 

I don't know about you, but when I buy a sight I look at how it will stand up if something out of the ordinary happens....such as dropping it from your treestand...It happens...ALOT more then you think. That is why I mentioned that.

Sorry Is dissed your sight. I'm sure I'll be standing in line tomorrow to buy one...my bad


----------



## Archeryaddict (Jan 12, 2003)

5star
I believe you hit the nail squarley on the head!

looks to be a very well built sight IMO
and I know for a fact as a former drag racer that Lexan is bullet proof.


----------



## damnyankee (Oct 4, 2002)

*Two words...*

No thanks.

I 'll stick with my ANTS.


----------



## pig sticker (Aug 17, 2003)

Ok,put on your lexan helmet and let me get my 30-06 out of the gunsafe.


----------



## Archeryaddict (Jan 12, 2003)

Pig sticker

it is used for HI SPEED wind shields not helmets goofy


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

The problem I see is that the lexan flexes more that aluminum. I would think that it would expand and contract like crazy with temperature change and bend this way and that way, since you have such a thin cross-section for the extension.

If the extension was thicker with lighting holes machined it, I think you might be on to something.


----------



## pig sticker (Aug 17, 2003)

Ya Lexan is this, Lexan is that. All materials have applications for something. Some materials are great for this, while other materials are better for that. When you take relatively thin lexan pieces where they have to be screwed or bolted together and torqued tight like on a bow ,they are very easily cracked. Lexan isnt new to bowsights.No, a whole bowsight hasnt been made from lexan,but pin housings have been and were quite popular in the late 90's,until they kept cracking all the damn time.I bought one of these sights at a proshop in early 98.I mounted it started sighting it in and the housing cracked in less than 20 minutes. The owner begrungingly gave me his last assembly he had in stock and replaced it. That didnt last me thru the summer and I was trying to be real careful with it.The strength and benefits of lexan cannot effectively be used in small thinned pieces with screw holes torqueing them down and loosening all the time....like you would do with an archery sight. You want to make a hi impact skate board, a underwater camera /flashlight housing, a wind shield,1'' thick teller barrier,ya its great. Bowsights,no way dude.I think I already said this more or less?


----------



## Archeryaddict (Jan 12, 2003)

PS point well taken
however the sight still looks nice and would be a good starter sight for target shooters.


----------



## Da'Rook (Dec 19, 2003)

A couple of things to point out, again.

The sight pictured is one of the original prototypes. This is not the end production model. The design has been reworked twice since these pictures were taken. I haven't even seen the new design yet, but I'll be sure to keep you informed when I do. (I'll have it in about a week)

Again, this sight is NOT designed to, nor will it be marketed to compete with your Toxonics Naildrivers, or your CJ ANTS, etc... The reason the sight was designed in the first place was to provide a quality entry level sight at an affordable price.

As for the Lexan? Maybe you should tell DeWalt to redesign their drills. Tell them that their Lexan housing will never work because it's held together with screws, and it will crack...


----------



## Archeryaddict (Jan 12, 2003)

*Gee Rook*

I have just about every power tool dewalt makes
and NONE of my handles are cracked or have ever broken and they get plenty of abuse.

I dont have any dog in this fight but I do think the sight looks pretty nice and looks very functional as well

I think the confusion is that a lot of folks here dont know the difference between lexan and plexiglass.

Plexiglass is brittle and will break and will crack when you drill it

Lexan is shatterproof and very machineable.


----------



## pig sticker (Aug 17, 2003)

Ya ,exactly....plexiglass is brittle,when thin! 1" Thick plexiglass is very strong.Lexan when thin and used in an archery sight with the torquing screws and adj.,behaves very much like plexiglass would.It cracks and does so pretty easily.


----------



## Da'Rook (Dec 19, 2003)

There are numerous products that use Lexan that's a fraction of the thickness the sight is made out of. It's a very durable material. 

Your concerns are appreciated nonetheless. As said above, the sight will be thoroughly tested before going to market.


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

The Dewalt drill bodies are made of injection molded ABS...no Lexan at all. The reason they don't break is that they are relatively soft and flexible. Of course, the ribbing inside doesn't hurt either.


----------



## vabownut (May 26, 2002)

Great idea and looks well built ............. But I have same concerns as Sage I work with plastics and Lexan as durable as it is is easily cracked with put under pressure and will flex with temp. changes . Now the cracking I believe you could do away with with metal inserts at stress points such as where it mounts to the bow to keep from crushing it . But i do see a following coming in Joad and such


----------



## pig sticker (Aug 17, 2003)

I am amazed at the amount of neon knuckle heads on this board who will tell all about something and dont know jack about the subject.So tell us what some of these things are Rook.Try to be specific


----------



## Da'Rook (Dec 19, 2003)

First of all, the name calling is completely unnecessary, and is not appreciated. I've been nothing but civil here, I expect the same.

I may be wrong about the DeWalt's I have an e-mail in to them right now. I assumed that since a DeWalt drill is pictured on GE's Lexan product page that it would be made from Lexan. If I'm wrong, I'm willing to eat my words.

I also have an e-mail in to GE, and to two engineer friends of mine. I'll be sure to let you know what they have to say, good or bad.

I have my sight in the freezer right now. I'm heading out to freshen some mineral licks, and see if I can find any sheds. When I get back I plan on wrenching the screws on the sight down as much as possible. If it survives, it's going to see an 8 foot drop on concrete. If it survives that, it's going into a vice to see how much it will flex. I'll let you know the results, good or bad.


The bottom line is this: no one is trying to rip anyone off here. We don't even have anything for sale yet. When my friend put together a few of the original prototypes, he shipped them out to be tested. I showed some pics to MoNo, who got a little excited about the project, and posted them here. There's a new version in the works (I don't even know all the details of it yet) that will be better than the one pictured. When I get my hands on one, I'll get some pictures up here. If the sight doesn't work, or breaks easily it won't be sold. I know my friend wouldn't run that kind of business.

I'm getting tired of arguing over the Lexan. Like I said, the sights are still far from being marketed. There's about 15 people that are testing them right now. If you're right about the material, the sights will be made from something else. I really hope you're wrong though(nothing personal, I just think they're pretty cool the way they are).

No hard feelings.

I'm off to the woods!


----------



## Da'Rook (Dec 19, 2003)

Ok, well, I'm eating my words about the DeWalt's. They use glass filled nylon for the housings on most of their products. They do use Lexan for shielding on some of the routers, etc... That's why there's a picture of a DeWalt product on GE's page.

Turns out my engineer buddies are electrical engineers, so they weren't of much assistance. If anyone wants to know the electrical properties of Lexan, I'll be happy to relay that.  

I'm still corresponding with engineers from GE. What started out as a simple question has turned to a highly technical discussion, about archery equipment, and manufacturing processes. I'll be sure to let you know what they have to say.

I didn't get a chance to put the sight through the stress test over the weekend. I had some things come up. (I didn't get to my mineral licks either  ) I'll get to it this week though. I'll even try to get some pictures. Anyone have any ideas about how I can get pics of the testing process, before I get to the breaking point of the sight? Pictures of a broken sight probably won't prove much, but I'd like to show the amount of stress put on it before it gets there. I'm thinking some pics of a torque wrench on the mounting screws would be good. Any other ideas?


----------



## tony s (Aug 8, 2003)

Here are the new VAS sight and stabilizers, they've already been proven to be top quality equipment. I have a 30' and two 12" stabilizers on my bow along with the sight frame and GKF scope.


----------



## tony s (Aug 8, 2003)

and another pic.


----------



## Archeryaddict (Jan 12, 2003)

Looks great 
I have one ordered 
the stabelizer and v bars look sweet too.


----------



## damnyankee (Oct 4, 2002)

*wood?*

I must say the wood, makes the thing look terrible.

I saw one of these set ups in action.

I'll still pass.


----------



## bowtechawesome (Jan 19, 2004)

I think it looks pretty cool.
but i guess im just going to have to get one and try it for myself.
but man some of you guys are real jerks.
mono didnt say you had to shoot it he was justing giving us all a heads up.


----------



## Silver Dingo (May 27, 2003)

You guys are pretty tuff on someone attempting something diff. You complain of paying 2 to 250 bucks for a sight then can someone trying to do it for less. Spare a thought for us, By the time that 250 buck sight gets to our retail shelves it is somewhere between 5 and 600 bucks.
More power to these people for trying to make a difference.


----------



## Archeryaddict (Jan 12, 2003)

> I must say the wood, makes the thing look terrible.


I think the wood adds style, charicter and definately originality not some cheap copy of something that has already been done.

but as lame is it may be I suppose you are intitled to your opinion


----------



## damnyankee (Oct 4, 2002)

*style?*

It's supposed to be a shooting machine not a kitchen cabinet.


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

Punch_Master said:


> *I think I'll pass on it too. Lexan is what Britesites scope housings are made of if I'm not mistaken and with those I've broken too many of them right where the screw goes through that holds the lens in. Lexan doesn't take threads being cut into it very well. It tends to crack it. And in a sight you have lots of threaded holes. *


punch master, My scope housings are not made of lexan for the very reasons that you mention. I went that route when I first made them, & replaced over 500 of the housings. That was a long time ago.
Mike


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

Mike,

They never let you forget. 
Don't matter if you were making them out of titanium now.


Sag.


----------



## DakotaElkSlayer (Jan 13, 2004)

I would love to see the hunting version of the sight when you can post one! Unlike some of the jackasses on here, I think it is great that someone is trying something a little bit different. I am sure the Whisker Biscuit guys got a lot of crap when they worked on their prototype.

GOOD LUCK!

Jim

P.S. That old Oneida looks pretty sweet!


----------



## baldmountain (Apr 21, 2003)

I did a little research on Lexan and aluminum. Lexan's coeffiecient of expansion is about 3 times that of aluminum. But both are small enough that it is unlikely that it will make much difference in your sight marks. (The change will be smaller than your ability to aim.) Even going from warm indoors to a cold winter day.

Lexan's impact strength is about 3 times that of alumiinum so if you drop your bow out of a tree stand your sight is more likely to survive if it is made from lexan.

Aluminum's tensile strength is 3 to 5 times that of lexan so the lexan threaded pieces will need to be much bigger than in the aluminum sight. A better solution would be to use a hardened steel screw for the elevation screw and epoxy a threaded steel tube into the lexan to receive the elevation screw. Then you'll end up with the best of both worlds. lexan's high impact stregth and steel's high tensile strength.


----------



## Ebutler79 (Jan 23, 2004)

*WebSite*

Is there a website available to check them out


EB


----------



## Archeryaddict (Jan 12, 2003)

Not yet

but you can go here to get info on the sight.
http://forums.basspro.com/cgi-bin/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=forum;f=6


----------



## MoNofletch (Jul 28, 2003)

I have been after Da'Rook and his partner to "create" a hunting version. They are in the lab right now putting some ideas together....I can't wait!
I also was puzzled when my VAS stabilizer arrived.."wood...what the &^%!". Well, almost evryone at my Tuesday night league wants one after putting it on there bow and checking it's performance! I just have a 10" stabilizer!!
Props to Paul 2, Eric, and the Crew!! Keep up the GREAT work!!


----------



## michihunter (Mar 2, 2003)

*VAS Tester*

I am personally testing a VAS stabilizer and can tell you all without hesitation that it will compete with any stabilizer on the market (and beat it due to the price)!! The groupings I got from the one I tested got better and better as I tuned the slideable weight that was implemented in it. This is a great stabilizer for anyone that wishes to improve his grouping without diminishing the bank account too severely!! Great job Paul!!!


----------

